# Tips to get oil to dry faster



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Have a situation where I need the sprayed (HVLP) semi-gloss oil applications on an exterior door to dry ASAP. Any tips out there?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

researchhound, If you haven't sprayed it yet. Add some Jap Dry additive to the paint.
If you already sprayed it. I'm not sure of a way to dry it fast.:no:
I mean a fan or heat might work. But, then you run the risk of gettting dust debris stuck to it.
Good luck.

-Paul


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Paul-
Haven't had any experience with the Japan dryer and have seen posts citing mixed results so wasn't sure if that was worth a try or not.
Haven't sprayed it yet but the situation is one where I'd prefer to have the door laying down in a controlled situation for better leveling and to reduce contamination. Since it's a front door and the house is vacant it has to go back up by the end of the day hence the desire for a somewhat speeded up dry time. Doesn't have to be extreme - just a bit faster than normal. Will give the Japan additive a try.
Dan


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

If your thinning it , try to use naptha if you can. Evaporates faster than plain old paint thinner & will help speed dry time !
I second the japan drier too .


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Japan Drier rocks, just follow the directions.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

NTP74 said:


> If your thinning it , try to use naptha if you can. Evaporates faster than plain old paint thinner & will help speed dry time !
> I second the japan drier too .


 
I can say that Naptha does dry much faster. I was using it to thin Cover Stain for spraying in my HVLP gun and the dry time was night and day. The CoverStain was dry to the touch in about 5 to 10 min. I was spraying any pre-milled/assemebled trim for a job I was doing.

The only photo I got of that is the stair scrolls.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Japan drier if painting. Naphtha if staining.


----------



## Chesapeake (Oct 12, 2010)

We've used japan dryer with good results. Never tried thinning with naptha but that is good info. and we'll try it in the future.


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wondering - does the Japan dryer cancel out the effects of the Penetrol?


----------



## JCpresto (Dec 14, 2007)

Single stage auto paint. Valspar @ 30/qt. I used to battle the drying time of oil, and finally grew a brain.

Laquer based enamels will dry super fast, and are very affordable. Or a single stage urethane (two part w/hardener) will always have a fast turn-around. Wet sanding will always give you a smoother finish.

Get ahead of the game and start using it now, because as we all know, oil paint will soon be gone.


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

JC -
Did some research on these products and they appear to be intended mainly for interior use. Would they be applicable to the exterior of a wood door?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Just wondering - does the Japan dryer cancel out the effects of the Penetrol?


No, I don't think so. 
I've mixed them together on numerous occasions with no issue's.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## Drunk Painter (Feb 27, 2011)

Been using naptha for a long time for spraying and on woodwork (with brush work) and it dries faster and it brings out a fuller gloss as well.


----------



## JCpresto (Dec 14, 2007)

researchhound said:


> JC -
> Did some research on these products and they appear to be intended mainly for interior use. Would they be applicable to the exterior of a wood door?


Sure. The only problem I'd see with it is its flexibilty- to be able to handle the flex of wood as the moisture in the air changes. 
Other than that, its better than oil paint. Its made to handle the elements, they paint cars with it!


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

That's what made me ask about it. Not the paint's durability but using it on exterior wood. Interior wouldn't likely have the same degree of expansion/contraction.


----------



## David.Delmain (May 3, 2011)

*heat fans will help*

researchhound, I totally agree with Sir Mixalot. If the room(s) you need to dry faster have been cleaned of dust and debris a Heat Fan would be your best option. I've never had a problem with the quality or dust sticking to the walls. I always vacuum and clean for dust and such for this vary reason. Your clean time will be well worth it, b/c it will cut down drastically on the Oil Finish Dry Time.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Drunk Painter said:


> Been using naptha for a long time for spraying and on woodwork (with brush work) and it dries faster and it brings out a fuller gloss as well.


 Actually naptha kills sheen more than any other reducer imo.


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

I never really noticed much of a difference in sheen either way.....dunno


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like the verdict is out on Naptha and sheen. One for - one against - one tie. :blink:


----------



## TxProPainter (Jul 24, 2019)

I have been re-stating exterior doors for a while, and it has always been a two day process. One for sanding and staining and the next to topcoat with clear polyurethane. Exterior Oil stains all require you wait 8 hrs before applying a clear coat on. On the other hand, many other contractors come to a home and do everything in 1/2 day. Can’t figure out what they’re doing. Are they adding Japan Drier or Naphtha to the stain to speed up the process, or are they just using interior stain which dries in an hour?


----------

